# Reckoning: Unorthodox 2014 theme open discussion.



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the fact that you can still work your materials and make anything. But do not forget Goodwill, Thrift stores, you may want to check that out and see what is what. You never know what you can get on a shoe string budget. Alot of us work on a shoe string budget. I am sorry that you are going through hard time, but never fear. We are right here if you need us.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Check the Internet for a freecycle link to your area. Or check FB to see if there are similar things there. We have many free links on FB to garage sales and things people are giving away. You never know what you will find. If not, set up a FB page yourself for pay it forward things to be donated for free. People often have paint that they won't use and might be interested in getting rid of it. 
'
Good luck and welcome back.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Habitat for Humanity is a great place for cheap paint. And so is the OOPS paint at Home Depot and Lowes. Even Walmart. 
If you decide to go for the party this year, don't hesitate to make it a pot luck type thing. Most people like to bring food or maybe just desserts. Have a big pot of chili & beans. Start buying one thing a month, if you can. Plates, napkins etc. 
I'm sure you know and have heard all of this before but wanted to put it out there.
And nothing helps my depression more than to get out in the garage and make something. It's great therapy.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, 

I think the Davis country dump has a "hazardous waste" drop off for liquids and you can grab what you want there. I haven't been to that part specifically since they built it a couple of years ago. It used to be over at the burn plant.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome back, UnOrthodOx. Sorry to hear about all of the hardships. I was unemployed for a period of over two years (collecting funds during some of that timespan), then I found a seasonal job and worked for about three months (getting very few hours), and I have been once again out of work for many months, this time with no income whatsoever. I can relate to the depression issues, trust me. I do not know how much you are into music, but that is one of the main ways that I keep my mind off of things and is a recommendation for the times when you begin to feel too overwhelmed. I am glad that you seem to have a supportive family, which is a bonus. Hope that things get better for you all soon. 

A suggestion for very cheap props is this ghost mask project by Paint It Black: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...e-your-most-recent-craft-406.html#post1593366


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Keeping busy sure does help. I had to "retire" a bit early myself a few years ago. 

You already have a great display, but I know what you mean about needing projects to work on. That's why I do the Secret Reaper exchanges. They are a challenge to do some things I would not have thought of doing for myself. But even that costs money for materials and shipping. 

A suggestion for the wood projects. Instead of painting, can you just age the wood with that vinegar/steel wool method? 

Also, you could make lots of menacing signs out of the wood, using some cheap "oops" paint or craft paint. My neighbor gave me some of her leftover house paint to use for my props. And we made a green color I needed out of a couple of leftover cans in our own garage. Last year, I got all the red paint I needed for my carnevil for just $2 at Home Depot's "Oops" area.

Just about all my projects have to be on the cheap because I do like to stay busy with so many of them. But I feel like you are more pro at all this than I am, and so I mostly just wanted to show my moral support. I love all the ideas I get here, and also on Pinterest.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A local painter used to give me all of these half-empty cans of paint. Not usually my favorite colors, but with a haunt, mix enough colors together and you might have a dark brown, which is good for hiding things in a semi-dark place (And We ALL Do have some of that hiding to always do, don't we?)
I finally had to tel the painter I couldn't use anymore paint.. because I couldn't.
Stay as busy as your mind and body can keep you. Good things happen then, real things.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I could afford cheap paint, for sure. That' s what I usually bought in the first place. Point is, I'm putting literally everything I can scrounge towards keeping the annual party going. Until that's covered I'm looking at spending 0.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So glad you are back UnorthodOx. I hate to hear about your job. Things like that are hard enough but when you throw depression in with it its double trouble. You for sure need some projects to work on. I know this because I to have depression, meds and all. I have to say the forum is the best mood booster for me. I understand wanting to keep busy. That is why I do the Secret Reaper exchanges. Keeps me focused on something. 

now about your haunt and cheap projects. I think PrintersDevil is onto something. You should sign up on the pay it forward thread. List that you are looking for any kind of supplies that people are not using. Im sure you would be surprised. I love the pay it forward idea. Any time I am feeling not my best if I make something or find something for someone else I feel better so needless to say I have a list of pay it forward people to send to. Something about others getting excited about Halloween stuff like I do just does it for me. lol 

I guess im saying you guys and your haunts are my therapy. haha.....

one more thing.....making things on a shoe string budget can feel really great. Its a challenge but when it turns out you are so much more proud of it. You have to work harder but the benefits are awesome. You stay focused and save money!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my depression is kicking my butt this year. I really do not know what the deal is. So even I have hard time tyring to be in the mood for anything and do anything. It is not easy but, it will get better.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

This preview has a great way to make fake moss using dryer lint.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

What are the main costs of the party? You provide the pumpkins, I think?, because of them becoming part of your decorations afterwards, so that and food? Are there other costs? Carving kits? It seems like a neighborhood tradition that people enjoy - I doubt they'd like to see it go away. Do you think if you told your neighbors that usually come that you're unemployed this year, they would volunteer to bring their own pumpkins, like a carve two leave one, and/or use tools from prior years, or at least help with the food?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Also, I know the things you make are ususally impressively large-scale - critters, tombs (!) But if you made something ship-ably smaller, or even where bits of it were small enough to ship, you might be able to sell those things. So maybe you make some smaller woven heads or lawn creatures, and then you sell the ones you don't like as much to cover the materials for the rest. Or if you did find a way to make something larger on a low-to-zero budget, ex: you've scrounged up material to make an arch covered with carved faces, then maybe you plan on making extra of the faces and selling off the non-favorites as a way to support the rest of the endeavor? 

You could set out the plan of what you're making and find out if people would be interested in buying versions of it ahead of time and what they would pay, if the above seems too speculative. Like make a trial one and see if it goes and for what, on etsy or elsewhere. 

Not thinking this would be your new job, just a way to work on projects without dipping into money that's needed elsewhere. 

(Plus, other reason for this suggestion -> then I might get a shot at acquiring a woven head! )


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

talkingcatblues said:


> What are the main costs of the party? You provide the pumpkins, I think?, because of them becoming part of your decorations afterwards, so that and food? Are there other costs? Carving kits? It seems like a neighborhood tradition that people enjoy - I doubt they'd like to see it go away. Do you think if you told your neighbors that usually come that you're unemployed this year, they would volunteer to bring their own pumpkins, like a carve two leave one, and/or use tools from prior years, or at least help with the food?


We grow the pumpkins, and I've already got the seeds (mostly saved from last year), so it's really down to the food. We tried the potluck thing the second year and it didn't go well, so I'm hesitant to try that again.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

talkingcatblues said:


> Also, I know the things you make are ususally impressively large-scale - critters, tombs (!) But if you made something ship-ably smaller, or even where bits of it were small enough to ship, you might be able to sell those things. So maybe you make some smaller woven heads or lawn creatures, and then you sell the ones you don't like as much to cover the materials for the rest. Or if you did find a way to make something larger on a low-to-zero budget, ex: you've scrounged up material to make an arch covered with carved faces, then maybe you plan on making extra of the faces and selling off the non-favorites as a way to support the rest of the endeavor?
> 
> You could set out the plan of what you're making and find out if people would be interested in buying versions of it ahead of time and what they would pay, if the above seems too speculative. Like make a trial one and see if it goes and for what, on etsy or elsewhere.
> 
> ...


We actually typically sell off the monsters and tombs every year. The idea was to run everything at-cost, and have for the last few years. That's how we paid for the family vacation last year, actually. We even have a few thousand in the halloween account (was considering a skulltronix or something), but of course, it's not going to be touched in case we need it for other things in the current situation. 

Woven heads, you talking the jim skulls? 

On the surface, I don't have any rope/string to make those right now...but I do have tons of that jute netting and lots of time to unravel it. I'm not sure how I feel about selling those, however, as it's a blatant copy from a real artist.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Are you making any refreshments that require apples? If so, you might want to put a few aside to make apple shrunken heads. A couple of those hanging around a crude altar in dim lighting would look amazing. If you base the scene around a witch, you could even make "Blair Witch" figures using sticks and twine (or unraveled jute netting.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> We actually typically sell off the monsters and tombs every year. The idea was to run everything at-cost, and have for the last few years. That's how we paid for the family vacation last year, actually. We even have a few thousand in the halloween account (was considering a skulltronix or something), but of course, it's not going to be touched in case we need it for other things in the current situation.
> 
> Woven heads, you talking the jim skulls?
> 
> On the surface, I don't have any rope/string to make those right now...but I do have tons of that jute netting and lots of time to unravel it. I'm not sure how I feel about selling those, however, as it's a blatant copy from a real artist.


Ah, right - those were an "inspired by." So not those, then. But it seems like you're already on the right track to cover costs for projects. So then you should just pick something you'll enjoy as a distraction.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

If you have access to a vehicle take a drive through any industrial areas near you, a lot of places put their old wooden skids at the curb for anyone that wants them. Some people with pick up trucks and/or trailers make a business of picking them up and selling the wood for firewood but they're there for who ever gets to them first and a lot of the ones I see have good wood that could be used for anything.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Dulcet Jones said:


> If you have access to a vehicle take a drive through any industrial areas near you, a lot of places put their old wooden skids at the curb for anyone that wants them. Some people with pick up trucks and/or trailers make a business of picking them up and selling the wood for firewood but they're there for who ever gets to them first and a lot of the ones I see have good wood that could be used for anything.


Yeah, not really feasible with my Tercel. We won't be going into the whole pickup situation right now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Took a few days to pull nails and screws, but we're in business, started one today.










I only have enough for ~ 3 , trying to think of if/how I would use them and ways to extend that number.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You could make 1/2 coffins to stick out of the ground.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just the point n shoot camera, but general idea.

Super simple early idea.

Needs fog, but that's highly unlikely this year.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Needs fog, but that's highly unlikely this year.


If the cost of a fog machine or fog juice is holding you back, you might want to pick up some ultrasonic humidifiers from a thrift store instead.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Picking them up to get some yardwork done, I'm half tempted to build coffin-henge. 










Got another fence section torn apart, so I now have enough to make 2 more coffins. Might be able to swing 3. Then there's a few more piles of crap wood within a block I might go knocking on doors and asking if they would like to get rid of them. Gotta figure a way to transport it home first, with the truck no longer an option.

Rectangle design I got off some 'green burial' website. It's a lot easier than dealing with the toe pincher angles, but I don't think it works out quite as well, overall. It could just be a wooden box of nondescript manner. Properly staged, it comes off fine, but a toe pincher is just so iconic.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Saying goodbye to the last pumpkin...been with us since early October, finally going moldy.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Shoutout to good ole Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

That's some great out-of-the-box (if you'll excuse the pun) thinking, Unorthodox. I'd say about 90 percent of all the raw materials used to pull off Rose's Haunted Graveyard was stuff I found. If you're gonna home haunt, ya gotta learn how to dumpster dive!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Out of wood, so needed a new project. 

As suggested up somewhere in the thread, making myself a new Jim skull, found I had been stockpiling rolls of string out in the garage, may as well put them to use. 










Some might remember I started a project a couple years back to do a full on torso, but I got frustrated with the string I was using at the time, this stuff is much nicer, so we got the ribcage done up in a hurry as well. 











Heavily considering animating this thing, as I have several motors sitting around waiting for something to do.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, the skellie looks great!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

*Awesome!*

LOVE it!



UnOrthodOx said:


> Took a few days to pull nails and screws, but we're in business, started one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I know a couple of guys that could use another wind storm, providiing that only old fences that people want to replace are knocked over and stacked neatly

Love that skull.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

There's still some junk wood in the area around me, but I don't have a vehicle capable of going and GETTING it anymore.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey unorthodox, since you get alot of recycled wood, aren't you nervous about termites? Or do you treat them with something?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

As a general rule, we're too dry for termites. They don't spread here like most places, but can be problematic in the right circumstances, I just don't provide those. 

I did have SOMETHING I can't identify in the wood. Some kind of borer or moth. I've only found the empty cocoons, so can't really identify.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Been a while. 

Update on the skeleton, trying to work out some animation.










And, started these (there's actually 2) a while back just trying to keep my sanity going. Doubtful I'll be able to buy the drylok to finish them at this point, but something might turn up, you never know. This is made from the 'tombstones' we used a couple years ago, and the left over foam from that. There are firebowls to sit on the top of them. I'd light the insides, but I've packed all my lighting, my wife's running a Ragnar relay, and I've been assigned to one of the night time check points. When the manager asked if we could do an alien theme, I volunteered all my lighting. They are actually a re-imagining of a prop that got destroyed with most my stuff in 2010.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I had to look up what a Ragnar is - that's very impressive.

Slithering loose strings might look very sinister. Is that a tongue-twister? See sinister slithering skeleton strings spook silly siblings?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kind of a you know you're a haunter when' story. 

So, my sister in law is visiting from out of town the last few weeks, and their little boy, 2.5 or so, is enamored with monsters. 

He was going around making everyone show him their 'monster face'. They'd growl and show teeth and he'd laugh and clap and move on to the next.

Then he asked ME...There were tears. 

After several days of being nervous around me, and several more "monster face" episodes where he'll make one at me and I'll respond in kind, returning him to tears, he suddenly has decided I'm the greatest thing ever, and the monster game is wonderful. He wants me to chase him now. 

Little guy is a haunter in the making, if they'll let him. (kinda...well, I was going to say weird, but I guess normal is more appropriate...family there.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got the basics down, it's well counterbalanced now, still need to flesh out a few things, work on the hands more, hide some mechanics, etc, and add some touches, and build a cam to motorize the thing, but the mechanism is working well. Debating whether to paint the guy or leave him natural.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Another test...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Very cool...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> There's still some junk wood in the area around me, but I don't have a vehicle capable of going and GETTING it anymore.


 if you still need access to a truck, let me know.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have hauled some long or aukward items with a small Pontiac Fiero by using window mounted skii carriers that sucshun-cups onto the glass of a side window as rubber-padded hooks on on to the top edge of the window (then raise the window all the way "UP".)
These came with small rubber bungee straps with eyelets in them to go around the skis . I hauled up to ten 10foot lengths of steel conduit home 30 miles this way.
I once even rented a 3/4 ton Pick-up truck and a trailer to "Harvest" a large load of used steel doors that filled two dumpsters. They made a very good backyard Maze! 
The "Renter" of the truck and trailer was not really in the rental business so it only cost me , maybe $100.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*And then, Today!*

I really needed a fair-sized piece of fairly thick Steel.
I found what I needed in my secondary scrap pile, the pile I have sort of "written-off", picked through, picked over.. but there it was!
I think after finally many years that I have eventually convinced my Wife that I need these scrap piles! I sure could never afford to buy this stuff NEW!
I weld, cut, hammer, bend (and drill) to incorporate "Steel" into my house and things I make because of steel's strength and basic durability, which means many more worry-free years as people walk through my place.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Another test...


Your Jim is terrific! Can't wait to see the finale.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, just an update for you all. 

I'm finally going back to work on Monday. 

This presents some challenges with the whole yard in it's own way, as it's not early enough to help financially for Halloween, nor will I have any vacation time accumulated by the time Halloween rolls round. 

That said, we will be doing the big pumpkin party in some form or another. I might not be springing for dinner for the entire hood this year, but we'll be doing doughnuts or something at the least. And, times will likely be pushed back and condensed this year just because the lack of time off. I normally take a week off to set up, I'm looking at not even being off for Halloween. 

So, still rolling with the punches.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Well that seems like at least 85% good news, and it's just one Halloween. Congratulations on getting back into work. I hope it will go well!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I hear what you are saying.  Glad you are back.
I think if there was a poll... people would be surprised at how many of us do what we do here to stave off depression. There is something positive and productive to our planning and building. It's a good thing.
Your props are fantastic!!
Here's wishing you a very happy Halloween season.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

With the scheduling situation coming later, I'm doing a heck of a lot more than we normally do this early. 

First, we had to harvest the corn, and as with everything else, seemingling, this year, we didn't have a great corn year either. However, we did have a precious little batch of our goliath corn I grow just for the stalks. 

However, the only thing I had tall enough to support it while it dries is Fred, and he was in the way of the tunnel, so we moved him out front to his position and tied the corn around his back. 










We'll have to be frugal with the tall corn and spread it out down the tunnel to give the illusion of it all being tall, then fill in with the shorter stuff as filler. 










Speaking of the corn tunnel, it gave us a fit last year as a storm destroyed it (ok, I technically managed to almost systematically put it away before the storm did major damage). So, I'm planning a little better this year in case we get weather on the big night. Fence posts every few feet, and I'm taking advantage of a good raven grass harvest this year, and posting raven grass all down the tunnel as well. This stuff is pretty strong right now, green, and each is shoved about 6" down into the ground. Harvested NOW to give it a chance to dry where it becomes as strong as bamboo. 










The side benefit of the raven grass adding an illusion of a roof from the forced perspective of the entry. This year, Jim will be hanging out at the end of the tunnel instead of the barghest. He's now rigged up to a motion sensor I've been holding onto for years, so we'll situate it in the middle of the tunnel somewhere. 










I have about that much raven grass left over that is much shorter ("only" about as tall as the tall corn) I can use to either fill in the corn as needed, or make some decor up front. As I don't have a pickup this year, going out to get the reed grass is not really an option this year, and all the corn going to the tunnel means we'll be pretty sparse out front. Planning to revisit an idea that turned out pretty horrible back in 2010 to fill in the front. Think we can do it a lot better.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats on heading back to work.!!!

I'm sure your haunt will be awesome as always!!


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratulations on getting back to work. Your haunt will be plenty awesome! Just keep plugging away and do what you can. Maybe you could have a potluck party? Everyone has their moments where things just aren't working out. Perhaps the people around you will surprise you and all of the ones that you have attended your party and been blessed by your Halloween awesomeness will chip in to help out. When you show people as much fun as you have over the years it is something they remember and quite often it comes back in amazing ways that you couldn't even imagine.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So...

This is SUPER early for me to be setting up, but with the present schedule, I'm basically relegated to the next couple Saturdays and that's it. 

All corn (or similar) I have is being set aside for the new corn tunnel, this leaves me with something of a problem out front. Namely, it's completely barren. 

Enter an old idea from 2010. "The Orchard". 

Back then, things were...well, they were too green. Trimmed early september, I thought they would drop their leaves and look all skeletal. Didn't...

Well, I'm still not sold on the idea, but at least it IS an idea, and gives me a chance to move some pumpkins up off the ground at the carving party. I think it will play well once we get some pumpkins and the bridge out there with it. 










Have a bunch more to do, but need to cut up some more rebar and my saw broke.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We can't catch a break this year...

Just got the job situation looking up. Even was able to arrange the schedule to get Halloween off all together, and was looking good for the month.

Then we got word my Mother-in-law's cancer moved into her brain. Inoperable, best hope is to stop it growing to buy time. 

Now my Father-in-law passed away last night. Got the call from my wife, fully expecting it to be her mom had a seizure in the night or something, wasn't expecting her DAD at all.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

UnOrthodOx... I'm so sorry to hear of all your challenges! Sorry for the loss of your father in law.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That's awful. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My sincerest sympathies. I lost my mom and dad within weeks of one another (a few years ago). It is such a terrible thing to go through. 
My thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, such a hard time.. Thinking of you and your family...


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I am so sorry, unorthodox. Hopefully these hard times will pass soon; you and your family have my deepest sympathies and best wishes.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

so sorry for your loss..seems like when it rains, it pours sometimes, hopefully things will look up soon!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My condolences as well. Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. Focus on one day at a time and take care of you and yours.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

More puttering about.










Dug out some....uh...well some stuff that's been literally rotting back behind the shed for the last 5 years, fits in rather well.










So, we started to decorate the rest of the sticks. (can't see real well but some small rib bones hanging here and there too.)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hitting the easy button on a group costume for the race today. (and captain hammer sporting our logo on his back, no less)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, the front: 

If you've followed me for some time, you know I have something of an obsession with doing a haunted forest. This is just another take on that front. Reimagining the awful attempt in 2010:










You knew I couldn't leave a crappy attempt alone, I had to fix it. I've come back with a much more barren, and stable effort in 2014. Complete cost of the entire front yard is rolling in at $15 for cost of string, candles, and torch oil, a huge key for our effort this year. Pumpkins may be placed up in the trees as well at the party, we'll see how that goes. This is hard to picture all the nuance until I light it all. Even then it's going to be hard to picture. I'm really liking though.



















The side still has the corn tunnel. There's one broken raven grass down in the back there, surviving the 25 mph winds on Saturday night, I'm surprised that's all there was. It's ready for corn to be thrown in today. Jim will also take post at the end of the tunnel, framed by the tunnel itself, he'll be on a motion sensor so when they pass a point in the tunnel he lights up and begins to move. Cost, $15 for string and motion sensor. This'll be done tonight, better pics then. 










The back is sporting the new coffins, and will draw on some of the walpurgisnacht experimentations as well as some old Wally's I'm not particularly fond of, but they'll get the job done. Total cost on the back is a big whopping $0.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll get some updated pics tonight. Sorry, SUPER busy with my truncated schedule. 

Just needed to vent a little. 

Sunday, the church rescheduled a little adult activity conflicting with my party on Thursday. I didn't really care, the party is for the kids anyway, figured if anything might have parents drop off kids, no problem. Got a text late last night that scouts has now been rescheduled for Thursday as well. Seriously? 


Fine, challenge accepted. Didn't end well for the "trunk or treat" when they tried to compete a few years back.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Dude just pulled up and dropped off 30 pumpkins for our display.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

small preview. Will get better pics tomorrow.



















Loving the vague shadow of Jim at the end of the corn tunnel. New neighbors stopped tonight as I was out doing the lighting test. 8 year old boy stops dead at the gate, looks at Jim and turns back. 6 year old girl happily heads down the tunnel...right up till Jim turns on, then flees back out of the tunnel. Definite hit with the first 2 to see him in action.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Everything is looking great. I am in awe with all you've done for practically no money. But may I say OMG, the view you have? You get to look outside, at a mountain, everyday? That just blows me away.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking GOOD!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

scareme said:


> Everything is looking great. I am in awe with all you've done for practically no money. But may I say OMG, the view you have? You get to look outside, at a mountain, everyday? That just blows me away.


Yeah, we're up the hill a little ways, so get a good view of it. Gorgeous sunrises and moon rises coming up over it. Down side being we can't see the sunset from our place. My wife has some absolutely stunning pics of the hill there in the winter, but I don't know where they are stashed.


----------

